# 2 chihuahuas stolen



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

male and female chihuhuas stolen
bawnouge area of dublin
sunday 8th may during the day
from the house
jennifer their owner is beside herself 
with worry, we are posting everywhere
n case anyone is offered for sale


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is such a cruel crime to committ to those innocent babies!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh that is terrible. Cant imagine how Jennifer is feeling now . I hope someone will find them soon and bring them back home safely!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh NO!!! That's awful!! I pray she gets them back


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! My heart just sank when I read this =( I so hope they find them!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh that sad, I will Pray for their safe return.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Awe thats terrible,carnt imagine how shes feeling!Hope they get found safely x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope they rot in hell ! can't imagine what it must be like for her.Has she put it on the lost dog website


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

michele i never thought of it, going to keep an eye on epuz too


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

alfies lost dogs is an excellent site, just incase they end up over here, but they cover eire too,
Hope she gets them back soon, i know how shes feeling


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Have you got this one ?*

View Lost Pet Details on Animal Search UK
Just in case they come here?


----------



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

People can be so disgusting. Makes you wonder who the animals are...prayers to you and babies.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh deary me!
Why steal the little precious babies? 
Some people have no heart :'(
I hope they are found soon
Will post this to my fiance's family in dublin and galway


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

So horrible the things people do, praying for their safe return home.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

This is so sad, any news yet. I hope they find them soon.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

6 days later and no sign, i feel so sorry for them
thanks everyone fo your suggestions, and well
wishes, i have passed them on


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They must not give up hope they must keep putting flyers around post on f/B every day with pics.Girl i know on a tortoise forum had hers stolen last year she kept on every day and "Did get them back " LOCAL PAPER is another place.Are they microchipped,that should be put in advert if they are


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Missing dogs in S Ireland

Def worth putting up on here


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

alexine iv just registered


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope they can help, they also contact you via email if a dog goes missing near you, so as to keep an eye open,
They still have my stolen Chi (Chico) up, hes been gone 4 yrs now , bless him, 
Hope someone finds those two little darlings soon x


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

omg some people make me so sick them poor little dogs and i feel so sorry for the lady hope she gets them home safely soon


----------

